# Spurs have fallen behind record 2006 winning pace



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> After streaking through much of the season with the best won-loss record in franchise history, the Spurs’ recent four-game losing streak has slowed their record pace considerably.
> 
> The Spurs now have the second best record in franchise history to this point of the season. The Spurs’ current 57-17 record is behind the pace of the 2006 team, which charged to a 63-19 record for the best single-season winning record in franchise history.
> 
> ...


http://blog.mysanantonio.com/spursnation/2011/03/29/spurs-have-fallen-behind-record-2006-winning-pace/


----------

